# Accéder à son disque dur externe depuis l'extérieur



## aurel1987 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter un disque dur réseau  (un lacie network space). Il possède normalement un accès ftp. Il est donc branché sur la speedtouch. 

J'arrive donc à accéder à mon disque dur via ce protocole mais pas lorsque je suis à l'extérieur (donc avec un autre accès à internet) :mouais:

Je possède une speedtouch chez tele 2, si ca peux aider.

Je voudrais en fait tout simplement, pouvoir accéder via firefox à mon lacie (et que cela soit le plus sécurisé possible)

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## EmDeKa (20 Octobre 2008)

Ouvrir le port du ftp sur le routeur peut aider...

mais je ne connais pas le modem tele 2


----------



## Zyrol (21 Octobre 2008)

aurel1987 a dit:


> Bonjour je viens d'acheter un disque dur réseau  (un lacie network space). Il possède normalement un accès ftp. Il est donc branché sur la speedtouch.
> 
> J'arrive donc à accéder à mon disque dur via ce protocole mais pas lorsque je suis à l'extérieur (donc avec un autre accès à internet) :mouais:
> 
> ...



Evite de multiplier les posts... soit patient...


----------



## aurel1987 (21 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que j'ai peut être réussi mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'est une adresse ip publique. Et si j'ouvre le protocole ftp sur la speedtouch tele2 si tout le monde peut y accéder.


----------



## Zyrol (21 Octobre 2008)

aurel1987 a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai peut être réussi mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'est une adresse ip publique. Et si j'ouvre le protocole ftp sur la speedtouch tele2 si tout le monde peut y accéder.



L'adresse IP publique est l'adresse IP visible depuis internet. si tu vas sur ce site : www.whatismyip.com tu verras ton adresse IP publique.

Par contre selon les fournisseurs cette adresse IP peut être dynamique ou fixe. C'est àd ire qu'elle est renouvelé régulièrement ou pas.
Chez free elle est fixe par exemple.

A l'inverse on parle d'adresse IP privé pour l'adresse Ip que tu as derrière ton routeur que seul les ordinateurs de ton réseau privé peuvent voir.


----------

